# Carpalls (Carpet x Ball Python)



## boabloketony

Hello all,
Seen this on another forum and wondered what you all think of it? It's a Carpet Python x Ball Python !!! Weird


----------



## bigking97

looks a lil like the 'burmballs' but in a lil more proportion.....i dnt agree with the cross breeding stuff me self,


----------



## scottiedog

bigking97 said:


> looks a lil like the 'burmballs' but in a lil more proportion.....i dnt agree with the cross breeding stuff me self,


ditto it just aint natural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerridwen

It's a pretty looking snake, but what problems will arrise in the future for this poor unfortunate creature?

Does it's amune system work?
Is it really as healthy as it looks?


Although a lot of people out there will see this snake and rush out and buy one. I belive that this is creulty and that we are playing God by doing this. I'm sorry if my opinion offends but this is my opinion and if you don't like it you don't have to read it.


If things continue they way they are, next we will be artificailly enseminating (excuse the spelling) to create Python x Cobras etc.

In my opinion it's sickening that people are doing this.


----------



## spider_mad

Is it real or photo shopped? have to say it looks odd having slim head end and then a fat butt it just dont look right. Morphs is one thing but that just a bit over the line for me. Just thought both snakes are from different continents so how does heat/humidity and husbandry come into it?


----------



## cornmorphs

dont like it much, think they should have called it a bullpit though lol


----------



## bigking97

poor lil thing, its head looks too big for its lil skinny neck to move it!!!


----------



## Guest

I dont like that at all.What with the carpets being more suited to an arboreal viv and the ball pythin a ground dweller i think there will be a few problems with this cross breed let alone the humidity requirements.

To me why cant people leave things the way they are intended to be.


----------



## boabloketony

Surely for this 'new hybrid' there's no idea on husbandry, temps or humidity levels so the reptile suffers whilst these details are found out?


----------



## Layla

Greenphase said:


> To me why cant people leave things the way they are intended to be.


:cheers: Glad its not just me that thinks that, I like colour morphs just not hybridising completely diff snakes!


----------



## CaseyM

Had the uncompatible differences between the two species been taken into account this would have dawned on them as a bad idea. 

Whats next i wonder...


----------



## snakeseller

Donest look that much different to be honest , BallPit would of been a better name ,

Alot of people are sayng its wrong due to the Different care of these 2 aniamls so what about the Burmese Python x Reticulated Python Hybrid the Borneo Bateater do people agree with that as both aniamls are kept qiute simlar .

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

To me, All it has taken from a Royal is the markings, just looks like a fancy carpet python to me, which I'd prefer! I'm not a fan of this hybrid either. If it wouldn't happen in the wild then don't force it in captivity.


----------



## spider_mad

Greenphase said:


> I dont like that at all.What with the carpets being more suited to an arboreal viv and the ball pythin a ground dweller i think there will be a few problems with this cross breed let alone the humidity requirements.
> 
> To me why cant people leave things the way they are intended to be.


Plus both species are on completely different continents on different side of the world how does that fair for the snake more or less humidity more or less temp basking lamp or under tank heating????


----------



## DaveM

I don't mind exploiting a species gebetic make up for new colours, such as corns and other snake colour morphs, but breeding two snakes that have totally different requirements is just plain wrong


----------



## Morelia Matt

No its quite real and i dont really like it, regular Jcp's are nicer looking imo?


----------



## Gia

I agree totally, colour morphs are fine to mess with but hybrids are just WRONG! Anyone seen the silkback Bearded Dragon? A great example that people just shouldn't play God!


----------



## snakelover

my mum likes it, i aint too sure...


----------



## darkdan99

The thing that gets me most, is we are imposing human standards onto animals. 

If it was a African (black heratage) person, and a British (caucasion) person, we see no harm.

I know you will say "****-sapians" but to me, we are sub species. 

A black african person is totally differnt in appearence, and habitat(natural) to a brit. They carry differnt traits that make them more apt for living in a hot enviroment, and have adaptions that we have lost due to our long history of civilisation. They have larger nostrals, and lungs so they can get more oxygen, and thus have better endurance than caucasions. They have more melanin, that means they can stand the heat without burning, and has been linked to preventing cancers. To me, we are subspecies. We have differnt habitats, and fetures, sizes etc. Brits will be hot in africa, and will burn (without protection) and will likely devolop cancer should they not be protected from the sun. Caucasions make poorer hunters etc, because or our bodies. 

The snakes are both pythons, as we are h'sapiens....

They are obviously viable, and it is the keepers job to find the rght habitat, and enviroment. 

*disclaimer. This is in no way meant to be rasicst, or seen as such. It is just an example. I am not claiming that Africans, or any other cultre are "less civilised" but they have less of a heratage in civilisation, and fewer generations. Brits have been departed for thousends of years, where there are still some tribes in the east. This is my point. *

As for the snake, if the animal is alive and well, and is in a suitable enviroment, then i have no problem. 

You say will it be aboreal or terrestrial? Give it both, and see what it does. 

You say high/low temp, give it a proper graidient. 

You say high/low humidity, give it a gradient, and a Humid hide. If it uses it "too much" up the humidity. 

Remember, the eviroment in a vivarium is differnt to the wild already. 

For the record, both speices are hardy, and when being bred only a very slight temprature difference is required. 

Dan


----------



## snakelover

I have seen the silkback, that is nasty!!!
and mum likes the look not the idea...same here, i am not sure about the looks, and agaiust the fact it is hybird etc


----------



## darkdan99

Also. 

Breeding colour morphs is Bad IMO because relations are bred together. This will shallow the already sparce gene pool, in captive animals, and can lead to future problems. 

At least hybrids are not related...


----------



## rob11

:naughty: i don't think crossing species that would never meet in the wild, is a good idea!:naughty:

:naughty:so many things are unknown about what would happen, the only way to find out what will happens is to try it! is the knowledge really worth it? have we ran out of species on the planet, so we need to make more?:naughty:

where will this end? egg layers x live bearers? lizards x snakes? who knows what idea people will come up with?

:naughty:

im not to biased to the idea of cross breading as a whole, eg with dogs. if it happens, oh well!! but would anyone intentionally cross a pug and a doberman? a rottie and a Chihuahua?


----------



## pythonmorphs

boaboytony5 said:


> Surely for this 'new hybrid' there's no idea on husbandry, temps or humidity levels so the reptile suffers whilst these details are found out?


I cant see your argument I keep my Carpets exactly the same as my Royals and dont have sheding problems or feeding issues wih either, as for the arboral vs terestial argument thats simple enough let the snake choose give it options, I have a carpet that barely ever climbs and a Royal that does alot. I dont have a problem with hybrids as long as ppl know what they are, its not like its going to escape and mess up the native gene pools is it?


----------



## slither61

*Cross Breeding*

Hi all,

I am not a lover of this type of cross breeding, you don't know what problems this reptile will have through its life, or pass on. 

I don't like it any way, I would rather have the two separate snakes.

I think this type of breeding is a fad, if it does not take off it will wither and die.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## King Of Dreams

Well I'm sure you lot don't have problem with Mules or Hinnys? The only difference between that and this is that Mules and Hinnys are mammals.


----------



## serpentkid100

i agree with python moprhs the care is so similar most of my snakes are kept the same so this ain really a health issue its a persons view on the the principles and ethics of hybrids. i don mind hybrids to be honest and i know i will be slaughtered for this...but hybrids is in a way the next step into reptile keeping its a whole different thing to dwa herps and general herps, its a completly different catagorie.


----------



## LeeH

are royals becoming the boid equivilent of the cornsnake..will mate with anything lol
i personally like it...wonder if it gets the nice yellow colouration that some jungle carpets do


----------



## dannyd

i really dont understand how this can be done i dont mind it being done becuase i will never buy one so therefore i dont care.
but....................... a burm and a royal??
do they get to the stage where there sooo horny they have to breed with whatever they can get there scales on?
and a jcp and a royal surely the size is huge?

everyone talks about snakes eating other snakes sooo why hasnt the burm ate the royal i really dont understand?


----------



## tribolonotus001

Whats wierd I think is the cross is a IJcarpet x Royal..IJ babies start life brick red, but the babies dont show much of this..Royal Gene Is 4 once really strong!!!!hehe,Anyway Smart animal all the same.


----------



## Nat

How odd that if u go back and look at the "burmballs" it is the exact same markings and colours with the same odd big fat lump half way down the body


----------



## gaz

the lump is the yolk that has been absorbed by the snake from the egg in the last few days of incubation,it provides the neonate with a "food bank" when its born/leaves egg,pretty well all neonatal snakes look this way,though some digest the yolk completely before being born/hatching and thus look more in the normal snakey proportions.
regards gaz


----------



## greenlikegecko

i dont see anything right or wrong with crossing species, its not as if we keep animals as pets to give them a natural enviroment or life, if this was the case we would leave them in there natural enviroment and not destroy it! i must say i dont think id ever buy one until i knew as a species it had the abilty to live a happy healthy life, and this is likley not the case as they are prob all sterile, like mules they prob cant have babys, and its near impossible to judge how this effects the animals mental health.


----------



## Guest

i dont think their anything special,although their still nice.


----------



## farleigh24

what ever next...cornballs

sounds like a breakfast cereal....lol


----------



## belfast_tom

darkdan99 said:


> The thing that gets me most, is we are imposing human standards onto animals.
> 
> If it was a African (black heratage) person, and a British (caucasion) person, we see no harm.
> 
> I know you will say "****-sapians" but to me, we are sub species.
> 
> A black african person is totally differnt in appearence, and habitat(natural) to a brit. They carry differnt traits that make them more apt for living in a hot enviroment, and have adaptions that we have lost due to our long history of civilisation. They have larger nostrals, and lungs so they can get more oxygen, and thus have better endurance than caucasions. They have more melanin, that means they can stand the heat without burning, and has been linked to preventing cancers. To me, we are subspecies. We have differnt habitats, and fetures, sizes etc. Brits will be hot in africa, and will burn (without protection) and will likely devolop cancer should they not be protected from the sun. Caucasions make poorer hunters etc, because or our bodies.
> 
> The snakes are both pythons, as we are h'sapiens....
> 
> They are obviously viable, and it is the keepers job to find the rght habitat, and enviroment.
> 
> *disclaimer. This is in no way meant to be rasicst, or seen as such. It is just an example. I am not claiming that Africans, or any other cultre are "less civilised" but they have less of a heratage in civilisation, and fewer generations. Brits have been departed for thousends of years, where there are still some tribes in the east. This is my point. *
> 
> As for the snake, if the animal is alive and well, and is in a suitable enviroment, then i have no problem.
> 
> You say will it be aboreal or terrestrial? Give it both, and see what it does.
> 
> You say high/low temp, give it a proper graidient.
> 
> You say high/low humidity, give it a gradient, and a Humid hide. If it uses it "too much" up the humidity.
> 
> Remember, the eviroment in a vivarium is differnt to the wild already.
> 
> For the record, both speices are hardy, and when being bred only a very slight temprature difference is required.
> 
> Dan


i totally agree with this!


----------



## bluerain

Dont agree with hybridizing either. You can just never tell till a few years down the line if theres going to be any bad side effects which will be passsed on to the next generation. However,by their very scarcety these snakes sell for silly prices, so this often is the reason people do it.Much prefer to see balls as balls,and carpets as their usual pleasing selfs!!!


----------



## jonnyjr

The other question is did these species readily breed together by just beign in the same viv, or was more done to achieve this, e.g artificial insemination? I think the more you force needed for a pairing of any animal the more contreversial it will be.


----------



## casperclone

bigking97 said:


> looks a lil like the 'burmballs' but in a lil more proportion.....i dnt agree with the cross breeding stuff me self,


You can get some nice lookin snakes from it so it has its good points, 
But i do agree with u coz of issues such as different snakes have different behaviour so u wouldnt no wat to look for in a snake. Also there could be helth issues aswell later on


----------



## MrBoa

I like it. : victory:

Surely if 2 snakes need 2 totally different environments they would not breed when introduced to the other???? So they must be pretty happy to mate in a different environment?


----------



## bothrops

kerridwen said:


> It's a pretty looking snake, but what problems will arrise in the future for this poor unfortunate creature?
> 
> Does it's amune system work?
> Is it really as healthy as it looks?
> 
> 
> Although a lot of people out there will see this snake and rush out and buy one. I belive that this is creulty and that we are playing God by doing this. I'm sorry if my opinion offends but this is my opinion and if you don't like it you don't have to read it.
> 
> 
> If things continue they way they are, next we will be artificailly enseminating (excuse the spelling) to create Python x Cobras etc.
> 
> In my opinion it's sickening that people are doing this.


You can only 'play God' if you believe that the entity created the animals in the first place. Personally I don't. I believe all organisms are the result of hundreds of millions of years of evolution due to the process of natural selection. On top of this humans have evolved to a point that we can (and do) influence the development of millions of animals. We selectively breed sheep, pigs, dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, mice, cows, chickens, doves, budgies, hamsters, goats and of course snakes and lizards.
There is absolutely NOTHING 'natural' about the breeding of snakes and lizards in captivity - we select two animals and place them together (usually based on particular patterns/colours or due to known genetics). It doesn't matter if it is pure locale 'wild type' snakes, morphs or species - it's all the same thing. 



Greenphase said:


> To me why cant people leave things the way they are intended to be.


because then we wouldn't have the dogs, cats, sheep, cows, pigs, rabbits...........etc



Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> If it wouldn't happen in the wild then don't force it in captivity.


And yet you advertise 'royal morphs' at the bottom of every post you post!? - and I know some morphs are found in the wild, but as said - captive breeding doesn't happen in the wild by definition, regardless of the level of difference between the wild situation and the captive one




Gia said:


> I agree totally, colour morphs are fine to mess with but hybrids are just WRONG! Anyone seen the silkback Bearded Dragon? A great example that people just shouldn't play God!


Back to 'God' again! However, religion aside, I too find the idea of the silkback odd - although the hairless/scaleless gene has been seen and reproduced/selected for in chickens, many snakes, dogs, cats, rats (and those are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head!))



rob11 said:


> where will this end? egg layers x live bearers? lizards x snakes? who knows what idea people will come up with?
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> im not to biased to the idea of cross breading as a whole, eg with dogs. if it happens, oh well!! but would anyone intentionally cross a pug and a doberman? a rottie and a Chihuahua?


Firstly, if the biology of the species is that different (snakes & lizards!?) then there are hundreds of biological mechanisms in place to stop this happening, mostly involving completely incompatible gametes (sex cells), therefore artificailly inseminating wil not automatically mean we have a hybrid animal.

Also you are confusing breeds and species with your last statement. All dogs from chihuahua to great dane are the same species and can and do breed. They are all _canis familiaris_ and have been selectively bred (i.e. artificially) by man over a couple of thousand years from wolves. A chihuahua could be mated with a timber wolf and produce viable puppies (although there are obvious practical issues!:lol2 Check here for a full (ish) list of cross breeds that have been done - see if you can guess what breeds produce what cross breeds!

Dog mixed breeds homepage






jonnyjr said:


> The other question is did these species readily breed together by just beign in the same viv, or was more done to achieve this, e.g artificial insemination? I think the more you force needed for a pairing of any animal the more contreversial it will be.


I believe the carpalls and the carpondros (carpet x GTP) are mated in the 'natural' way!









Sorry for picking specific posts there guys, and please don't take things personally but I do find that humans have an uncanny knack for hypocrisy, they have a line in the sand and it's cool one side and completely wrong and evil on the other.

Personally I don't like the snake and feel the the two animals are much nicer individually than this cross although I don't see how I can accept/justify breeding morphs and then in the same breath not this. 

I love the borneo bateater and the carpondros, as I feel they take the best bits from both species, many hybrids don't.


Just a few thoughts, aired in a public place!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## blackdragon

people dont like things that are new, wait a few year till when the special morphs of this snake are worth a few quid and people will be jumping on the bandwagon to breed them.


----------



## mad for reptiles

*carpalls*

how much would you be looking for one of these ????:2thumb:


----------



## shaunyboy

i have no problem with folk producing hybrids

my only problem with this one is 

WHY RUIN A PERFECTLY GOOD LOOKING CARPET WITH SOMETHING AS UGLY AS A ROYAL.....!!!

cheers shaun


----------



## Roseanna

scottiedog said:


> ditto it just aint natural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Is wearing clothes natural? driving cars natural? having a snake live in a viv natural? in fact are most things in life that we do natural? Most things we do aren't natural.
Please Don't get thinking that just because something is un-natural then it is cruel and wrong : victory:.

I personally wouldn't breed two different species together, not interested in it to be honest. I don't disagree with it and don't agree with it at the same time. I guess i'm just in the middle and can't make my mind up lol not sure i like carpalls though.


----------



## sunnyskeg

shaunyboy said:


> i have no problem with folk producing hybrids
> 
> my only problem with this one is
> 
> WHY RUIN A PERFECTLY GOOD LOOKING CARPET WITH SOMETHING AS UGLY AS A ROYAL.....!!!
> cheers shaun


this:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Ant and Soph

scottiedog said:


> ditto it just aint natural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually hybrids are pretty natural, Sometimes when a species cannot find a perfect match for a mate it will find the next best thing. The first ETB x ATB occured naturally and took a long while before it was achieved in captivity, It may not even have been done still as yet but I really should imagine so by now

Do agree though, not a big fan of hybrids. If the snake is fine no problem but some hybrids have shortened life spans and genetic faults that are unavoidable with the pairing and thats pretty much the only side I really dont like. Personally would never cross anything myself but may condsider owning if it was ever to spring up one day


----------



## mossy89

to be fair i dont think you can inprove on mother nature shes strange crule beautiful and amazing . thanks just me though


----------



## Lizard Loft

I have nothing against hybridization on the whole and i think it only further proves the theory of evolution via natural selection and how closely linked dna wise everything is, 



however i personally wouldnt breed two species with huge differences in their environmental needs, but i would happily breed animals with similar needs such as an ATB x ETB


----------



## manda88

shaunyboy said:


> i have no problem with folk producing hybrids
> 
> my only problem with this one is
> 
> WHY RUIN A PERFECTLY GOOD LOOKING CARPET WITH SOMETHING AS UGLY AS A ROYAL.....!!!
> 
> cheers shaun


There's no need for sh*tty comments like this, keep your silly little opinions to yourself before you offend someone.


----------



## essexchondro

> i have no problem with folk producing hybrids
> 
> my only problem with this one is
> 
> WHY RUIN A PERFECTLY GOOD LOOKING CARPET WITH SOMETHING AS UGLY AS A ROYAL.....!!!
> 
> cheers shaun


That's a very poor argument, I'm afraid. No one has ruined a good looking carpet with a royal (or vice versa)...both parent animals are still just as "pure" as they ever were...and the hybrid offspring has never been anything other than a hybrid either!

Nothing has been ruined, or changed from something into something else.


----------



## rum&coke

holy back from the dead thread batman!!!


----------



## jnwreptiles2016

darkdan99 said:


> The thing that gets me most, is we are imposing human standards onto animals.
> 
> If it was a African (black heratage) person, and a British (caucasion) person, we see no harm.
> 
> I know you will say "****-sapians" but to me, we are sub species.
> 
> A black african person is totally differnt in appearence, and habitat(natural) to a brit. They carry differnt traits that make them more apt for living in a hot enviroment, and have adaptions that we have lost due to our long history of civilisation. They have larger nostrals, and lungs so they can get more oxygen, and thus have better endurance than caucasions. They have more melanin, that means they can stand the heat without burning, and has been linked to preventing cancers. To me, we are subspecies. We have differnt habitats, and fetures, sizes etc. Brits will be hot in africa, and will burn (without protection) and will likely devolop cancer should they not be protected from the sun. Caucasions make poorer hunters etc, because or our bodies.
> 
> The snakes are both pythons, as we are h'sapiens....
> 
> They are obviously viable, and it is the keepers job to find the rght habitat, and enviroment.
> 
> *disclaimer. This is in no way meant to be rasicst, or seen as such. It is just an example. I am not claiming that Africans, or any other cultre are "less civilised" but they have less of a heratage in civilisation, and fewer generations. Brits have been departed for thousends of years, where there are still some tribes in the east. This is my point. *
> 
> As for the snake, if the animal is alive and well, and is in a suitable enviroment, then i have no problem.
> 
> You say will it be aboreal or terrestrial? Give it both, and see what it does.
> 
> You say high/low temp, give it a proper graidient.
> 
> You say high/low humidity, give it a gradient, and a Humid hide. If it uses it "too much" up the humidity.
> 
> Remember, the eviroment in a vivarium is differnt to the wild already.
> 
> For the record, both speices are hardy, and when being bred only a very slight temprature difference is required.
> 
> Dan


I have Carpalls Great snakes, Had them for years and usually have one on my table when I vend local shows. Extremely sweet personalities. I got one from a guy I met at a show 2 years later got a second. I have had nobody say anything Negative after seeing my female in person. In fact she was probably the most wanted to be held and photographed Snake I own. Out of my roughly 150 snakes I own, she is hands down one of my favorites. Never has a bad shed, Never once has struck or tried to bite anyone.


----------

